# Dwarf hamster, infected scent gland?



## Aris_italiano (Aug 29, 2021)

Hello,
I need help with my dwarf hamster, I think it has an infected scent gland (as far as google helped me to understand ).
Any way you can confirm that ? Also it does not look distressed neither it's normally wet. (I tried to clean it up with cotton and slightly warm water).
Thank you in advance for any help given.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

It needs to be seen by a vet … small animals deteriorate fast. Infection will overwhelm it quickly if not diagnosed and treated … which only a vet can do.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

I agree, see a vet. I'd keep soaking it because it may just be blocked as it can happen. But I'm not a vet.


----------



## Stephanie Wood (Jul 24, 2021)

Aris_italiano said:


> Hello,
> I need help with my dwarf hamster, I think it has an infected scent gland (as far as google helped me to understand ).
> Any way you can confirm that ? Also it does not look distressed neither it's normally wet. (I tried to clean it up with cotton and slightly warm water).
> Thank you in advance for any help given.


Hi. 
My female Syrian hamster was diagnoised with inflamed scent glands just last week and is now on Metacam an anti inflammatory! I have to say it looks nothing like what your little hammy is showing! I no there different breeds but I'd of thought there anatomy would be the same!? Scent gland are on the sides towards back near where there hips would be. Is ur hammy a male or female? Either way you need to see a vet asap! Remember prey animals natural instinct is to never show weakness or illness. Yours could be suffering bad but would never let on untill they literally drop!


----------

